# Burn tests



## ahutchins9 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have made some candles and am conducting my burn tests. I am using a container that is 2 3/4 diameter. I made 2 one with Eco wick 8 and one with Eco wick 10. Using GB464 and fragranced at 9% and coloring with liquid dye. I see no difference in the burn between the 8 and 10 in any of the scents. So now what? Which do I use?


----------



## Barbara AL (Sep 2, 2013)

Don't judge a candle on the first second or third burn burn it all the way down to 1/2 inch wax left in the jar and than decide which one is the better.


----------



## ahutchins9 (Sep 2, 2013)

Also I have notice on a few of them the Eco8 burns faster then the Eco10. Shouldn't it be the other way around?


----------



## Barbara AL (Sep 6, 2013)

Could be possible that the supplier got the sizes mixed up since they are so close in diameter and size.


----------

